# S7 Edge problems with screen after couple of months



## Winudertas (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello guys,

So yeah, you pay a lot, and later on you have big problems. Now this piece of shit is waste of my time, because I will have to bring it to warranty, do backup and wait. That's why I'm buying LG 4K TV, Samsung.

Proud owner of LG Optimus 4X HD, LG G2, LG G3 and LG G4.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 1, 2016)

Shit happens... especially to this kind of tech.

Samsung provides one hour repairs... you must do backup, that's just normal...


----------



## Winudertas (Jul 1, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Shit happens... especially to this kind of tech.
> 
> Samsung provides one hour repairs... you must do backup, that's just normal...



Not where I live. I will have to wait 4-5 days for this piece of shit to be fixed.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 4, 2016)

So... what's the issue here? could be that your camera you took these photos with could be blurred or washed out?! from what i see (If your camera is correct) then the screen's connector could be loose or damaged (I doubt it)


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 1, 2016)

PEBAAP
if you made this thread to just rant about your phone being a piece of shit
you can do that on anouther board
thanks


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 25, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> PEBAAP
> if you made this thread to just rant about your phone being a piece of shit
> you can do that on anouther board
> thanks


It is very shocking to me that how rude fellow members can be to other members. I mean the person just asked a question. If you do not want to reply, then don't but please refrain from using such language. 
Thanks and apologies.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 25, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> It is very shocking to me that how rude fellow members can be to other members. I mean the person just asked a question. If you do not want to reply, then don't but please refrain from using such language.
> Thanks and apologies.



OneMoar is kinda known for this "abrasive style."  Don't expect change.  I always thought his avatar suited him, if you get my drift.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2016)

my brothers S7 has started peeling apart, the glue holding the glass on just hasn't held - and its winter here, so its not even heat related.

several weeks with no phone for him either.


ranting is allowed - swearing is not. POLITELY rant about your expensive pile of doodoo.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 25, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> It is very shocking to me that how rude fellow members can be to other members. I mean the person just asked a question. If you do not want to reply, then don't but please refrain from using such language.
> Thanks and apologies.



What's also shocking is that you've seemingly travelled between Switzerland and Pakistan in the last four days while ensuring to post on the forum daily.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 25, 2016)

RCoon said:


> What's also shocking is that you've seemingly travelled between Switzerland and Pakistan in the last four days while ensuring to post on the forum daily.


http://www.opera.com/bg/turbo

edit: may be @W1zzard can write plugin so that you can see browser together with ips


----------

